# 44 Mag



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just got off the phone with my Doc, looks like I'll be handgun hunting this fall. Anyone have any favorite loads for the 44 Mag?
I've been using the same load (22gr 2400, mag primer, 245gr LSWC) since the late 70's and I think I want to try a new or different load.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like 23grs of 296, magnum primer, 240 JHP. Works real good in my Redhawk and burns a little cleaner than 2400.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I like 23grs of 296, magnum primer, 240 JHP. Works real good in my Redhawk and burns a little cleaner than 2400.


Have you chronographed any loads?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

No, I have not. My data shows this load to be in the 1300 to 1400 fps. range.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> No, I have not. My data shows this load to be in the 1300 to 1400 fps. range.


My 629 is 6 1/2", what barrel length are you using?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

7.5 inch.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I went to the big city today and tried all 4 gun stores, no 296 anywhere. So I'll look when I go down to Phoenix the end of the month. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

2400 said:


> I just got off the phone with my Doc, looks like I'll be handgun hunting this fall.......


Since I'm new here and do not know your background, does this doctor have to approve all your activities because he's your mentor, or did you seek his "o.k." because of a particular health related issue? :smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

44magFMJ said:


> Since I'm new here and do not know your background, does this doctor have to approve all your activities because he's your mentor, or did you seek his "o.k." because of a particular health related issue? :smt071


They (the hospital) moved my surgery date up, I'm having a knee replacement 10 days before the season opens. I'll be on crutches so I'll be using my 44 instead of my 270. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Get over towards Hoosier land 2400, you can sit in the duck boat without crutches man!!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Get over towards Hoosier land 2400, you can sit in the duck boat without crutches man!!!!


Sounds good JW, watching me getting in and out of the boat would be good for a laugh too.


----------

